# Swine flu (h1n1) icd-9 code?



## SHIBA425 (May 1, 2009)

What is the proper ICD-9 code to use for a confirmed case of (H1N1) Seine Flu????   478.1  or 488, or soemthing else I am not seeing?

Thanks


----------



## Norah Crowley (May 1, 2009)

Hi

There is no specific ICD-9-CM code for swine or H1N1 flu.
Use code 487.1, Influenza with respiratory manifestation [Influenza, unspecified].

Depending on the documentation in the patient record you may want to check ICD-9-CM code category 487 for coding documented influenza with other manifestations or pneumonia.

Good luck.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 9, 2010)

The new codes are as follows, (u can use new pdf file for ICD 9 CM published on CMS)

*488.0* Influenza due to identified avian influenza virus
        Avian influenza
        Bird flu
        Influenza A/H5N1

*488.1* Influenza due to identified novel H1N1 influenza virus
        2009 H1N1 [swine] influenza virus
        Novel 2009 influenza H1N1
        Novel H1N1 influenza
        Novel influenza A/H1N1
        Swine flu


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2010)

Agree these codes were active for visits on or after OCtober 1 2009.  They are in the 2010 code book and available from the CDC's download of new codes for October 2009.


----------

